# Online buying



## avichandana20000 (Jul 17, 2010)

any one who bought DELL monitor online?


----------



## asingh (Jul 17, 2010)

^^
Yes I have.


----------



## monkey (Jul 17, 2010)

Me too... Why asking?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 19, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Yes I have.


 


monkey said:


> Me too... Why asking?


 

after showing interest in buying DELL monitor sx2210. i got this reply :



> Thank you for Choosing Dell!
> 
> This is with regards to your Query regarding Dell Monitors. Kindly note that all these monitors contain a 3 Yr Advanced Exchange Warranty.
> 
> ...


 

now my question is :

1) I will buy it in the 1st week of August,2010. Should I mail it again for the price quotes? OR I can simply send the DD to the mentioned address?
2) Point no 6 in Terms & Conditions ”Kindly provide the *Road Permit Form* for parts where ever required at the time of delivery.” Is it applicable for Monitor delivery in kolkata? If yes where from I get this *FORM*? does it incurr more expense than the price mentioned in quatation?
3) “Kindly mention your Name, Part no. and the Shipping Address along with the Pin code at the reverse of the Cheque/DD” WHAT IS PART NO ?
4) what is the duration of shipping to kolkata?
5) How will they change the unit if found damaged after it reaches my house ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2010)

^^ me2 brought one recently. Dell S2009W for less than 7k (inc tax + carry charge).

1. you got a 2nd option. order from SMC International. their prices are lower than Dell's Shop itself.
2. i think you need fill up some form from Sales Tax Department. else the courier may get rejected or not allowed pass.
3. the model no of monitor.
4. depends from where it'll be shipped & by what courier method. take it 2-3 days.
5. i never seen a monitor damage during transfer. still if its damaged, they'll have to replace it (read replacement warranty).


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 19, 2010)

Dont get online dell in Kolkata... u need to run for Sales office and get the waybill so that u can get the monitor. Drop in any shop in Chandni and buy one instantly


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 19, 2010)

> Sam.Shab;1263725]^^ me2 brought one recently. Dell S2009W for less than 7k (inc tax + carry charge).


 
From dell india?

1. 





> you got a 2nd option. order from SMC International. their prices are lower than Dell's Shop itself.


 
i have also done a mail to SMC INTERNATIONAL. But no answer from their part. and yes their price is less than DELL. but whom should i send the DD? are they trustworthy?



> 2. i think you need fill up some form from Sales Tax Department. else the courier may get rejected or not allowed pass.


too much of headache and i simply do not have the time to do all this.

3. the model no of monitor.
got it.





ajayashish said:


> Dont get online dell in Kolkata... u need to run for Sales office and get the waybill so that u can get the monitor. Drop in any shop in Chandni and buy one instantly


 

i know it is the best option. but not getting the model of my choice. That's why i inclined for ONLINE SHOPPING for the first time in my life and is always in a fear of getting cheated.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> From dell india?



na. SMC. even to import to Assam one needs to go through all these strange & stupid hassle if the courier is big but SMC send me the monitor without any problem.



avichandana20000 said:


> i have also done a mail to SMC INTERNATIONAL. But no answer from their part. and yes their price is less than DELL. but whom should i send the DD? are they trustworthy?



bank transfer or online money transfer. i got my parts within 5days.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 19, 2010)

> Sam.Shab;1263802]na. SMC. even to import to Assam one needs to go through all these strange & stupid hassle if the courier is big but SMC send me the monitor without any problem.


 
that means you do not have to pay any road taxe or something like that.




> bank transfer or online money transfer. i got my parts within 5days.


 
can you do me a favour?

pls give me the details to whom i need to send the money in DD .


----------



## asingh (Jul 19, 2010)

^^
Call them. Their number should be on the website. Mr. Saini.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> that means you do not have to pay any road taxe or something like that.



from SMC, no. from IT wares, yes. not sure about other shops. so before purchasing, clear everything.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 20, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> i have also done a mail to SMC INTERNATIONAL. But no answer from their part. and yes their price is less than DELL. but whom should i send the DD? are they trustworthy?


the person who is incharge was on a leave, will be back 2day most prob(i buy all my H/W from there so i get lots on inside info  )


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2010)

^^
You sure do, for sure...! 

At OP, get it where ever cheaper. Dell or SMC.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 20, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> from SMC, no. from IT wares, yes. not sure about other shops. so before purchasing, clear everything.


 
i will buy it from SMC if everything is fare.



mavihs said:


> the person who is incharge was on a leave, will be back 2day most prob(i buy all my H/W from there so i get lots on inside info  )


 
can you pls give me the name & number of the concerned person?



asigh said:


> ^^
> You sure do, for sure...!
> 
> At OP, get it where ever cheaper. Dell or SMC.


 
not interested to buy from DELL.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 20, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> i will buy it from SMC if everything is fare.



clearly ask Sachin or whoever is incharge if Road tax or any extra charge necessary. if no, place order.



avichandana20000 said:


> can you pls give me the name & number of the concerned person?



why not send Sachin a couple of mails? he not prompt in replying but just be patient.



avichandana20000 said:


> not interested to buy from DELL.



looking at their prices i'll suggest remember Dell but forget buying from them directly.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 20, 2010)

@OP
which model have you decided on?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 20, 2010)

mavihs said:


> @OP
> which model have you decided on?


 

DELL SX2210.

Just now a mail has come from SACHIN



> Hello Avijit,
> 
> The price of Dell SX2210 Monitor is 12100/- Including VAT and Shipping Charges.
> 
> ...


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2010)

^^
What is DELL saying. I would still trust them.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 21, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> What is DELL saying. I would still trust them.


 

I have given what DELL is saying. trust is there but i do not simply have the time to handle all those stupid hassles as SAM & AJAYASHISh stated.

my objective is clear. i will send the money they will send the product. there should be no sales office issues, road tax issue, hidden cost in between. why the customer should arrange all these, sacrificing their valuable time. the company should clearly state the quotation price beyond which the customer should not give a sigle penny to anybody.


but nobody is actually showing me the path or steps for this.

1) how to place the order
2) how to send the money(if online transfer not possible)
3) whom to send it?
4) how will i come to know that they have received the money and have despatched the product?
)at the time of receiving the product should i have to present there personally or any one can receive that?

SMC is also not answering my queries. mavihs remains silent.for first time online buyer it is very trust breaking and confusion breeder. if this persists i have to scrifice my choice and get whatever displayed in the shop.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 21, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> SMC is also not answering my queries. mavihs remains silent.for first time online buyer it is very trust breaking and confusion breeder. if this persists i have to scrifice my choice and get whatever displayed in the shop.


didn't SMC reply to you? ask me wat you want to know or if you got any probs with SMC.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> I have given what DELL is saying. trust is there but i do not simply have the time to handle all those stupid hassles as SAM & AJAYASHISh stated.
> 
> my objective is clear. i will send the money they will send the product. there should be no sales office issues, road tax issue, hidden cost in between. why the customer should arrange all these, sacrificing their valuable time. the company should clearly state the quotation price beyond which the customer should not give a sigle penny to anybody.
> 
> ...



DAMN !!! i typed a long msg only to get a database error. anyway typing 2nd & last time. 

1. register. add items to chart. checkout. just 1 advice. give SMC a call before transferring the money. ask if the monitor in stock.
2. bank transfer. once you add parts to chart & go to checkout screen you'll be shown the bank account.
3. the bank account as displayed.
4. if you do a bank transfer theres no chance money will go some other route until & unless you do a spelling mistake or so. so just check. products delivered next day only.

i can understand your feeling. me2 ordered something online & its a full PC (almost)


----------



## mavihs (Jul 22, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> DAMN !!! i typed a long msg only to get a database error. anyway typing 2nd & last time.
> 
> 1. register. add items to chart. checkout. just 1 advice. give SMC a call before transferring the money. ask if the monitor in stock.
> 2. bank transfer. once you add parts to chart & go to checkout screen you'll be shown the bank account.
> ...


actually its different for SMC, they haven't got Bank transfer yet!


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> I have given what DELL is saying. trust is there but i do not simply have the time to handle all those stupid hassles as SAM & AJAYASHISh stated.
> 
> my objective is clear. i will send the money they will send the product. there should be no sales office issues, road tax issue, hidden cost in between. why the customer should arrange all these, sacrificing their valuable time. the company should clearly state the quotation price beyond which the customer should not give a sigle penny to anybody.
> 
> ...



I found DELL to be the best. I got the monitor in 48 hours just sitting on my desk. Not even a phone call. You got to strike the balance between time and money. Your choice.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 22, 2010)

mavihs said:


> actually its different for SMC, they haven't got Bank transfer yet!


 


mavihs said:


> didn't SMC reply to you? ask me wat you want to know or if you got any probs with SMC.


 
i have given what SMC has given to me in reply in a previous post.

after that i want to know certain things.

1) give me a number of the concerned person of SMC whom i can call up AND place order. i also tried to register in their website but everytime it is showing "user name is not valid." file attached.

2) i will send a DD because i do not have any online transfer facility. so the "address" and "payable to whom" is required.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 23, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> i have given what SMC has given to me in reply in a previous post.
> 
> after that i want to know certain things.
> 
> ...


First of all, STOP USING IE!
2nd, its asking only for your First Name, not Full Name!

PS: do you like the look of SMC's Websites new theme?


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2010)

mavihs said:


> actually its different for SMC, they haven't got Bank transfer yet!



You cannot EFT.? How do you pay then..?


----------



## mavihs (Jul 23, 2010)

@OP
i'm going to NP 2day, will give you all the info!


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

mavihs said:


> First of all, STOP USING IE!



ha ha ha LOL


----------



## mavihs (Jul 23, 2010)

Ya, the site doesn't work in IE!

@OP
i hope your queries have been answered now!

@asigh
i meant you can pay online! (i was a little sleep & distracted, wrote the opposite thing!  )


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2010)

mavihs said:


> actually its different for SMC, they haven't got Bank transfer yet!



WHAT? my dad did bank transfer & i have the stuffs with me now.



mavihs said:


> PS: do you like the look of SMC's Websites new theme?



the slidedown login screen doesn't pops down in Opera (Chrome too). WTH. i have to add stuffs to chart when they ask me to login else keep banging my head.



mavihs said:


> i meant you can pay online! (i was a little sleep & distracted, wrote the opposite thing!  )



chai piyo, jaagte raho


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> the slidedown login screen doesn't pops down in Opera (Chrome too). WTH. i have to add stuffs to chart when they ask me to login else keep banging my head.



I used to love earlier scripts. These new ones suck big time. In the name of high encoding and engine driven scripting, they are making scripts slower and clumsier.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 23, 2010)

i am doing all these net browsing from my office. and since it is a corporate office it does not allow anything except IE. not even i can send mail to external id except in my own domain from my id. so it is bit difficult to see everything here. Everything here is at the decision of IBM people. however i am giving you the latest updates:

SACHIN called me up this evening. i clearly ask him about road taxes . he says no such cost is there . i need to place an order first. then i have to go to any ICICI bank and deposit the money and inform him. he will get it in the same day. the product will be sent to me within 4 days.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> i am doing all these net browsing from my office. and since it is a corporate office it does not allow anything except IE. not even i can send mail to external id except in my own domain from my id. so it is bit difficult to see everything here. Everything here is at the decision of IBM people. however i am giving you the latest updates:
> 
> SACHIN called me up this evening. i clearly ask him about road taxes . he says no such cost is there . i need to place an order first. then i have to go to any ICICI bank and deposit the money and inform him. he will get it in the same day. the product will be sent to me within 4 days.



as i told. same way i placed order. dad deposited money. & within 5days i got the stuff (i guess they send me next day after deposit).


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> as i told. same way i placed order. dad deposited money. & within 5days i got the stuff (i guess they send me next day after deposit).


 
that encourages me. but pls have more queries:

1)You place order by calling him over the phone or did it in internet through their site? 
if by calling, then had he given any "order number" to you for further reference?

2) Sachin told me to deposit in ICICI bank. Is there any account number to which i need to deposit  because i do not have any account in that bank &  in the " cash deposit form" i need to mention an account number.

3) After depositing the money what should i inform to Sachin? just i have deposited it or they will ask any special information rquired to process the operation?

4) will he give me the courier name and number?

pls do  not mind as i am noob in online buying. thanks in advance.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 24, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> that encourages me. but pls have more queries:
> 
> 1)You place order by calling him over the phone or did it in internet through their site?
> if by calling, then had he given any "order number" to you for further reference?
> ...



1. just placed order but did the payment a bit late. already confirmed if the product in stock.

2. than i not know. maybe you can send a DD in their name.

3. yes definitely. give him a call else processing your order may take days. cause 1ce u deposit. they'll check it & should send the items next day. nothing else needed. no more headache on that part.

4. well i not asked cause i got it straight to my home. maybe the courier ppls will call you if they have problem finding your address (happened with me).


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 24, 2010)

> 1. just placed order


 
means what? you call him up and say "i want to place an order regarding so & so product?"



> already confirmed if the product in stock.


 
i have also done that

2. 





> than i not know. maybe you can send a DD in their name.


 
then that is not online.The process should be : i will deposit money directly in their account through their bank and they will check it instantly and confirm me. 



> 3. yes definitely. give him a call else processing your order may take days. cause 1ce u deposit. they'll check it & should send the items next day.


 
that is what i am saying. if my deposition needs to be checked then i need to deposit the money with an account number of course.



> 4. well i not asked cause i got it straight to my home. maybe the courier ppls will call you if they have problem finding your address (happened with me


 
if i am not there in the house at the time of receiving will it go back?


----------



## asingh (Jul 24, 2010)

^^
No. The courier company leaves a chit, or call you up, and fix an appointment when you are home.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> means what? you call him up and say "i want to place an order regarding so & so product?"



no. just register & place order.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 25, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> No. The courier company leaves a chit, or call you up, and fix an appointment when you are home.


 

thanks for the information . but my previous qns remains unanswered.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> no. just register & place order.


 

Finally bought DELL SP2309W @14400/-(INCL VAT) from KOLKATA vedant computers on 01.08.2010.


----------



## mavihs (Aug 4, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> Finally bought DELL SP2309W @14400/-(INCL VAT) from KOLKATA vedant computers on 01.08.2010.


why didn't you buy from SMC


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 4, 2010)

mavihs said:


> why didn't you buy from SMC


 
Sorry Sir,i cannot answer your qns as my qns still remain unanswered. 

anyway the chapter is closed.

But i am not able to post a new thread becuase of length problem.

so i am writing the thing here. :

My PC configuration is as follows: 

Proccy: PHENOM II X4 955 BE 3.2 Ghz with stock cooler.

MOBO: M4A78T-E 790GX AM3

RAM : 2 GB TRANSCEND 1333 Mhz

HDD : S.GATE 1TB 

PSU : CM 500W(extreme power)

OPTICAL DRIVE: LG DVD WRITER

Cabby :CM ELITE 310

UPS : APC 650VA

SPEAKER : CREATIVE INSPIRE M2600

Monitor: Dell SP2309W 23"

Now problem is *sometimes* when i power on the system just after the POST two lines come at the bottom:
1)F2 TO SET UP BIOS
2)F1 to LOAD DEFAULT AND CONTINUE.

1st day i press F2 and enter into BIOS. Change nothing and press F10. it clearly lands me up in the DESKTOP.i *restart *the PC again and it starts with no problem. But again next day the two lines comeup and this time i press F1 to load default because i cannot understand as what to correct in the BIOS and then it lands me up in desktop . But the date and time has changed.showing some three years back date.

a)is it a virus attack?
b) CMOS battery gone kaput?
c) BIOS gone kaput

pls help me.


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 4, 2010)

b) CMOS battery gone kaput.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 30, 2010)

cute.bandar said:


> b) CMOS battery gone kaput.


 

have changed the CMOS battery and everything ok. 

But i still cannot post new thread because of 10 character problem. so i am bound to use this thread for my  different queries.


As APC ups software tell us what is the current load on it and how much more we can attach to it , As software is there to know what is my current CPU temp, fan speed etc  IS there any software  to know what is the current load on the PSU and how much more i can attach to it?


----------



## acewin (Aug 31, 2010)

interesting thread got a few info updated about buying, I have my eyes on Dell U2410 !!!!!
damn in US it costs 499$ still Dell does not lowers its price here @$$#0!($


----------

